
Only 15 percent of Americans have used Uber or Lyft - rahuldracula
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11714298/uber-lyft-ridesharing
======
stephenr
Wait, you're saying the hype of a Silicon Valley startup doesn't match
reality? Next you'll tell me Santa isn't real.

------
PaulHoule
Believe it or not, a lot of people live in the flyover states, or for that
matter, in the flyover parts of California and New York.

Cities like Syracuse are asking for Uber to come in and they are being told to
talk to the hand; it is like asking Verizon for FiOS expansion.

------
SilasX
That's a rather questionable use of "only" ...

~~~
Futurebot
Yeah, even other Voxers (like Ezra Klein) commented on the headline. 15
percent seems like quite a lot.

------
maxxxxx
That seems surprisingly high to me. I bet there are a lot of areas where
people never use taxis or Uber. I think the first time I was in a taxi was in
my twenties.

